# MTB Bonifatius-Route und Limesweg



## mkolb (2. Juli 2007)

Am Sonntag, den 8. Juli unternimmt die ADFC-Gruppe Seligenstadt-Hainburg-Mainhausen eine Radtour durch den Vogelsberg und die Wetterau entlang der Bonifatius-Route und des Limesweges mit Abstecher zum Taufstein und Hoherodskopf. Die Route ist 126 km lang mit ca. 1700 Höhenmetern, hinzu kommen 11 km Anfahrt von Seligenstadt nach Hanau.

Alle Interessenten sind dazu herzlich eingeladen, die Tourenleitung ist ehrenamtlich und kostenlos. Die Kosten für die Bahnfahrt von Hanau nach Fulda werden auf die Teilnehmer umgelegt. Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme ist ein Mountainbike  oder gleichwertiges Rad, es besteht Helmpflicht. Der Zeitpunkt der Rückkehr ist offen, deshalb sollte eine funktionsfähige Beleuchtung vorhanden sein.

Achtung: Wegen Umstellung des Fahrplans musste die Startzeit geändert werden: Treffpunkt am Bahnhof Seligenstadt schon um 7:45 Uhr.

Bitte melden Sie sich bis zum 6. Juli an bei:
Harald Hrabe, Tel. 06192-895649 oder 0151-52441333 
e-Mail [email protected] 
Link: http://www.adfc-seligenstadt.de/07bonifatius.htm


----------



## nosaint77 (8. Juli 2007)

Hi, bin dieses Wochenende den Vulkanring gefahren und war dabei einmal kurz auf dem Bonfatiusweg unterwegs (Nähe Uhuklippen). Dieser Abschnitt war trailmäßig. Deswegen wollt ich mal fragen, wie der Bonfatiusweg insgesamt zu fahren ist... wieviel Trails, Schotter, usw.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkolb (8. Juli 2007)

Hi, wir sind von Fulda bis ungefähr Limeshain bei Altenstadt auf dem Bonifatiusweg gefahren. Die Strecke ging eigentlich, waren schon Trails dabei. Aber schwierig fand ich die Tour nicht. Unser Guide kannte die Strecke zwar schon, ist aber nicht gerade der Schnellste 
Daher war es für mich eher eine gemütlichere Tour gewesen. Wurde nur spät.

Mit dem Eselsweg kann man den Weg nicht vergleichen, ist viel leichter. Sind zwar Anstiege und Abfahrten dabei, aber nicht so hart.

PS: Nähere Infos in den nächsten Tagen auf der Homepage (Bilder sind schon online):
http://www.adfc-seligenstadt.de/07bonifatius.htm

Tschau
Martin


----------



## Vogelsberger (9. Juli 2007)

Die Bonifatiousroute ist eine Strecke die man eigentlich locker mit einem Trekkingrad fahren könnte.
Daher fürs MTB wenig anspruchsvoll,außer man ist mehr auf Strecke machen aus,dafür taugt sie.

Wenn man weiß das sie Bonifatiusroute heißt,weil sie damals den toten Kaiser von Mainz nach Fulda gebracht haben, kann man sich denken das diese Route überwiegend Schotter und alten Kopfsteinpflaster hat und wenig heftige Anstiege.

Empfehlen würde ich dann eher die große Schottenrunde um den Hoherodskopf,das sind um die 70km mit um die 1400hm.

Vergleich: 52km über Bonifatiusroute von Schotten Eichelsachsen bis Ortenberg Konradsdorf und zurück über Vulkanradweg bis Hirzenhain= 2,5 Stunden

Dagegen 38km Schotten eichelsachsen-Hoherodskopf, Abfahrt via Breungeshain zurück: 2,5-3 Std.

Man merkt also schon daran, muss anstrengender sein.

Allerdings sollte man um den Hoherodskopf eine ortskundige Person dabei haben,sonst steht man an der Strecke um Schotten vor umgestürzten Bäumen,muss ausweichen und da ist dann Ortskundigkeit recht hilfreich um nicht ein ständiges ausgeteste und hin und her gefahre zu haben.

Leider bin ich momentan Fußseitig gehandicapt und komme erst nachher beim Hausarzt dran,nachdem ich das Wochenende wegen dickem Fuß daheim verbringen musste.
Sonst würde ich mal was anbieten,weiß aber stand jetzt noch nicht wann ich wieder darf.


----------



## mkolb (14. Juli 2007)

naja, Tourenrad möchte ich für sowas nicht nehmen, ginge aber schon. Teilweise waren auch Wege zugewuchert, weil wir etwas abgekürzt hatten. Schwere Steigungen + Downhills waren keine dabei, aber eine nette Tour war es trotzdem. Stopp, einmal war ein verdammt schwerer Anstieg (geteert) in einer kleinen Stadt, Original-Weg ... aber ansonsten nicht die Mega-Herausforderung. Immerhin ging die Tour von Fulda nach Seligenstadt, ca. 140 km. Das war dann auch nicht ohne. Wären da lauter Trails, langsame Downhills, wären wir eh kaum vorwärts gekommen ... so ging es aber gut. Am Schluß hatten wir etwas Limesweg, der an der Stelle auch leicht zu fahren ist.

Morgen fahre ich den Limesweg von Saalburg nach Bad Schwalbach (siehe Extra-Beitrag). Da wird das schon heftiger, weil diese Strecke mehr erfordert. Es gibt auch gute lange Passage, aber viele schwere Anstiege + Downhills. Hatte die Strecke letztes Jahr mal getestet und war richtig begeistert. Kommen auch schöne Höhenmeter + km zusammen. Auch eine Tagestour.

Tschau
Martin


----------

